# MAC prices in Spain



## Ulrikke (Mar 28, 2009)

Hola!

I'm going to Malaga on monday and I'm really looking forward to visit the MAC store there.
I'm eager to find out if it is cheaper there than here in Norway (Everything in Norway is really expensive!)

I've been searching the forum to find out what the prices are like, but I have not found it anywhere.

So, can any of you spanish darlings help me with this?

I'm most eager to find out how much the eyeshadow refills cost.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## aeme (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi Ulrikke!
I haven't been to my local MAC counter in a while, but I'm pretty sure eyeshadow refills cost somewhere between 12 and 13€ (singles are a bit over 16€). I was recently in London and was surprised to find that MAC is cheaper there (I thought prices throughout Europe were more or less the same). I bought two eyeshadow singles, for 9.79 pounds each (that's 10.50€! So, by buying them in London instead of here I saved 6€ per eyeshadow).
I *think* lipsticks are 18.50€ (my friend bought a HK one the other day and I believe that's the price she mentioned). I used to use their Studio Tech foundation and it was over 30€.
Sorry I can't be of more help, hopefully someone else will be able to give you more detailed information


----------



## Ulrikke (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, an eyeshadow refill costs 90 kroner here, and that's 10,48 EURO!


----------



## smarties3 (Jun 7, 2012)

Spain is really expensive for buying cosmetics.


----------



## SILVER (Jul 10, 2012)

smarties3 said:


> Spain is really expensive for buying cosmetics.


	True. Now that I'm living in the UK I buy everything here.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes.
  	And it continues to be expensive here!


----------



## IHughes (May 26, 2013)

I'm British but I live in Spain. It's all super expensive here!!!!! Shadows are 14 euros the pan and 16 euros the ones in cases. All of the items are much more expensive. I have family in the UK and could have it sent to them but sometimes I can't wait to have the product!!


----------



## Sylvia60 (May 26, 2013)

I know what you mean.
  	I fell into temptation with the Temperature Rising collection but really, the prices are insane here in Spain.


----------

